# Champion vs. Pulsar



## rchem83 (Aug 14, 2020)

I am in the market for a generator and narrowed down my choice to two different brands of a 5,500 watt generator: Pulsar and Champion. Anyone know much about Pulsar generators and how they would hold up compared to Champion?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Pulsar the company is a newcomer to the rebadged Chinese generator market. I dont have any experience with them but champion has been around for a long time and has built a good reputation. 

Between the two I would go with a champion.


----------

